# Three U.S. soldiers killed by Afghan police



## PMedMoe (10 Aug 2012)

Article Link

LASHKAR GHAR, Afghanistan - An Afghan police commander and several of his men killed three U.S. soldiers in the southern province of Helmand, turning guns on them after inviting them to a dinner to discuss security, Afghan officials said on Friday.

The men were all American special forces members and were killed on Thursday night while attending a meeting in the Sarwan Qala area, in what appeared to be a planned attack by rogue Afghan forces.

“During dinner, the police commander and his colleagues shot them and then fled. The commander was Afghan National Police in charge of local police in Sangin,” a senior Afghan official told Reuters on condition of anonymity. Sangin is a district.

“It looks like he had drawn up a plan to kill them previously,” the official said.

A spokeswoman for NATO-led forces in the country confirmed the incident but said it was too early to say whether it was a rogue shooting or due to insurgent infiltration.

“All we know is that they were killed by an Afghan in a uniform of some sort,” the spokeswoman said.

More at link


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Aug 2012)

RIP to the SF soldiers.  

Almost unbelievable...  :-\


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2012)

RIP


----------



## TN2IC (13 Aug 2012)

Speechless. RIP to the Fallen.


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Aug 2012)

The dead were MARSOC Marines. In response to the rash of Afghan on ISAF killings the Afghan's have placed undercover operatives in Afghan units. Not sure what that will do. The ANP seems to be thoroughly compromised. The bad apples are killing their own guys if they dont go along. I would let the ANA deal with the police.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Aug 2012)

Time to fold up the canvas and leave them to their own devices.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Aug 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Time to fold up the canvas and leave them to their own devices.



Yes and no. The Taliban want us to do that. And with your mind set, they are "winning". It is very unfortunate what happen to the members. May they rest in peace. And may we soldier on and finish our task at hand.

My two cents,
Macey.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Aug 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Yes and no. The Taliban want us to do that. And with your mind set, they are "winning". It is very unfortunate what happen to the members. May they rest in peace. And may we soldier on and finish our task at hand.
> 
> My two cents,
> Macey.



Don't presume to tell me my mindset, I used to have a wife for that, but I fixed that problem.

Regardless, RIP to the fallen, deepest condolences to the families, and a slow roast in hell to the perpetrators.


----------



## brycle (13 Aug 2012)

What a cowardly thing to do. RIP to those fallen soldiers


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2012)

brycle said:
			
		

> What a cowardly thing to do. RIP to those fallen soldiers



Cowardly smart and probably as effective as planting IEDs, if not more.


Ever time we passed a truck full of ANP we prepared for them to shoot at us.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (13 Aug 2012)

I am filled with sorrow upon hearing this sad news.  RIP brothers.


----------

